# Wild pork bacon.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Ingredients:

•2 good sized wild boar bellies
•2 gallons of water
•2 cups sea salt
•1/4 cup curing salt (pink salt)
•1/4 cup whole peppercorns
•1/4 cup garlic powder
•1/4 cup onion powder
•1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce
•1 cup brown sugar
•Directions

•Mix brine ingredients and soak pork belly for 2 days then take the belly out and rinse under cool water.

•Hang meat in clean area and dry with a fan for 1 hours until pelicle forms

•Cold smoke for two hours using apple wood chips.

•Freeze, slice thinly and enjoy!

 Al


----------



## virginia12 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you so much for sharing amazing recipe here.Wonderful! I added a small amount of shredded cheese, diced onions & peppers. Used the homemade taco seasoning recipe. Did NOT add any additional salt.I love food and started to write food blog.Thank you so much for the recipe.


----------

